# Tybee Island/Ft. Pulaski report



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

9 trout on live shrimp. [email protected]", [email protected]" and [email protected] 15", the rest were 14". Started at low tide (about 1230) and fished until 400. Then the yellow tails moved in and the trout moved out. Gave some trout to my fishless friends after I cleaned them.  Good day.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great day catching sail/fish good job. No I wasnt one of those at the bridge on saturday I left around 2:30 when the tide started back in. I drive a black aurora or a red mountaineer will keep a look out for the white merc staion wagon and my lips are sealed.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Ok, here's "the rest of the story"*

 I caught 3. [email protected]", [email protected]". Patrick caught the other 6. The 2 biggest and the rest. (he even tossed back some 13". That boys a fishing fool.  I told him he can't go with me anymore if he keeps this poop up.  I'll find you Slowdrift and say hello. I have a xtra blindfold. Doright, Have you ever fished Polk Ave on Tybee?


----------



## Anthroanke (Dec 1, 2006)

*First time at Ft. Pulaski last night*

How's it going? Rob here. Haven't been in Savannah long but hoping to get some big fish. I'm new to this type of fishing and haven't had much luck. 

Fished Ft. Pulaski last night, used a double bottom rig with DOA shrimp (the bait shop was closed) and wire leaders (I was hoping for a flounder). Had a few hits but I think I was jumped setting the hook and lost at least one. Need some pointers there.

Thinking of using live minnows tonight. I would use live shrimp but don't have a way to aerate them. I've seen a few guys with aerators on buckets though. 

Good to meet you guys and any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Rob


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Welcome Anthroanke*

Hey Rob, man you fished last night, brrr? You must have been on the bridge. I use dead bait with a double bottom rig. Live would be the best, but if I'm on bottom, I'm taking it easy, nothing wrong with that.  

For bait during the day, you can cross the BIG Tybee bridge, the first right will take you to Tybee Island Bait and Tackle. Captain Ray is a good guy to deal with. If it was after hrs, the last redlight/gas station before Tybee (Johnny Mercer?) and hwy 80 sell frozen bait. 

Flounder fishing is a shallower water sport, for me. They'll lay in wait for the bait to come to them. I use a flounder rig. (hook, mono leader 20lb, to a swivel, above that on the line a plastic bead, 1/4 egg weight) Live shrimp, mullet, mud minnows for bait. (I have seen them caught with all kinds of rigs including artificial) I cast towards a spot where a Flounder can wait for bait to come by. Drag it along the bottom, feel the hit and wait and wait some more, and wait some more, then set the hook. It takes em awhile to turn the bait to swallow it. 


I use a float rig, (cork or popping float) with live bait or Doa shrimp. 

Walmart sells battery powered aerators that fit on your five bucket, real cheap. mine is a year old and the bateries last forever. Works better with shrimp than mullet, as they must need alot more air.


----------



## Anthroanke (Dec 1, 2006)

*Busted again!*

Just got back from Ft. Pulaski. It was cold just like last night on the bridge. Used a double bottom rig again--this time with cut squid and DOA local shrimp that I got from a shrimper. Caught a few small bottom feeders with mouths like suckers and a funky spike on the lower lip. Also caught something in the shallows with a catfish like mouth and tail like a lobe tail fin. 

Nothing worth taking home and almost froze to death to boot. Just waiting for that first big fish but haven't found my mojo yet. Just keep trying I guess. 

Anybody headed out later this week?

Rob


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*welcome to the board Rob*

Man you must have antifreeze for blood to brave the cold last night but at least you caught something.I am new to the board and surf fishing but from looking at the posts here lots of folks with good info willing to help. 
Mike


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*I wonder if that was a croaker?*



Anthroanke said:


> Caught a few small bottom feeders with mouths like suckers and a funky spike on the lower lip.
> 
> Rob


Kinda sounds like croaker, good fish.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*(Rob)Railroader - Do me a Favor*

Look after Sail/Fish for me. He is a Long Time Surfin' Buddy from our Childhood Days, Grew up together in Jacksonville and could tell you some stories but I won't. He is a Good Man to have on this Forum. And Lamar, Your Lucky to have Railroader as your Moderator on the Ga. Board. He is TOP NOTCH!!


Thanks Dude,
Joe Dionne
Florida Pier Anglers Association Inc.
www.pierangler.org
www.jacksonvillebeachpier.com


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't worry Lamar...

No one here will hold your association with JD against you..... I understand that when we are young, we do foolish things, and sometimes hang out with the wrong crowd.

Since you have known him a long time, I have one question....

What's the best way to keep Ol' Joe from continually hitting on your wife, girlfriend, daughter, grandmother, female pets, etc????...


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Good Luck R/R, your on your own with that,*



Railroader said:


> Since you have known him a long time, I have one question....
> 
> What's the best way to keep Ol' Joe from continually hitting on your wife, girlfriend, daughter, grandmother, female pets, etc????...


You must keep Joe on a short leash, Tazer charged up and ready. Maybe five gallons of ice water handy too. Joe's the most normal person I know. Our old neighborhood was full of normal people just like us, as seen on "America's Most Wanted".


----------

